# Celsius and Certainty mix



## Joshj233 (May 28, 2018)

I am probably overthinking this a bit but I keep getting hung up on it and am unable to find a definitive answer anywhere. 
Some info, Bermuda lawn, North Texas. Newbie to lawn care.

I am looking at applying a Celsius & Certainty mix to my lawn. Medium rate for Certainty & high rate for Celsius secondary to the suggested doveweed rate.

The Certainty label (@ medium rate) lists 4 small scoops (.64g) mixed in 2 gal of water per 1000sq ft.

The Celsius label states 3.2grams per 1000 sq ft.

I have a 1 gallon sprayer.

Would you mix Certainty @ .32g and Celsius @ 1.6g per gallon to cover 500sq ft?

or

Mix Certainty @ .64g and Celsius @ 3.2g per gallon to cover 1000sq ft?

Basically, do I half the Celsius to accommodate the Certainty or half the water in the certainty to accommodate for the Celsius?
I hope I explained this well enough

Again, I know I am probably overthinking this and I appreciate your help.


----------



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

I'd cut the 2 gal certainty dose in half.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The important part is the proper amount of product applied per thousand square feet. I would be more concerned with that than the amount of carrier that is used to apply it (within reason of course). So the bottom line is you want to apply 0.64 g of Certainty and 3.2 g of Celsius per thousand. I would not cut the 2 gal Certainty dose (0.64 g) in half unless you are applying it to 500 ft2.

Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

The lawn care nut has a youtube video he made for dove grass.Check it out.It was around a yr ago I think


----------



## Joshj233 (May 28, 2018)

Awesome, thanks for all the help.


----------



## f0rest (Aug 8, 2020)

Ware said:


> The important part is the proper amount of product applied per thousand square feet. I would be more concerned with that than the amount of carrier that is used to apply it (within reason of course). So the bottom line is you want to apply 0.64 g of Certainty and 3.2 g of Celsius per thousand. I would not cut the 2 gal Certainty dose (0.64 g) in half unless you are applying it to 500 ft2.
> 
> Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


Hi @Ware

I have similar question. If am understanding it right, you are saying that it wouldn't matter if am mixing Certainity 0.64g and 3.2g of Celsius in 1 gallon of water and spraying it over 1000sqft even though the label says to mix Certainity over 2 gallon of water for 1000sqft.

Newbie in lawn care.

Thanks
f0rest


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

f0rest said:


> Hi @Ware
> 
> I have similar question. If am understanding it right, you are saying that it wouldn't matter if am mixing Certainity 0.64g and 3.2g of Celsius in 1 gallon of water and spraying it over 1000sqft even though the label says to mix Certainity over 2 gallon of water for 1000sqft.
> 
> ...


Correct. The label calls for a carrier rate of 2 gallons per thousand, but you can certainly adjust that at your discretion/risk:

​
Just note that 0.64 grams per thousand is the medium (1.00 oz/acre) rate. Most people here are using Certainty for sedges. For sedge control the label calls for 1.25 oz/acre:

​
To get from 1.25 oz/acre to oz/thousand, you would divide by 43.56 because there are 43,560 sq ft in an acre. So the correct product dose for sedge control is 0.029 oz/thousand, or 0.814 g/thousand.


----------



## f0rest (Aug 8, 2020)

Ware said:


> f0rest said:
> 
> 
> > Hi @Ware
> ...


Thanks @Ware . You are awesome.

Am loving TLF!


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I mix 3 grams Celsius and 3 small scoops certainty for spot spraying in 1 gallon. I just hit the weed and not grass. Works well for me. I can never remember the rate so 3 and 3 it is. Kills the weed and not grass, so I think I'm doing it right. :lol: plus I'm dumb and don't math good :nod:


----------

